

The Secret of a Successful Programming Language? A Really Great Beard - vivekaggarwal
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/06/beard-gallery/?viewall=true

======
Paul_S
The selection of languages seems arbitrary (at least not explained). If he
used the TIOBE index he wouldn't have missed other popular ones: JavaScript,
Visual Basic, Objective-C, Logo, PL/SQL, Lua.

And a minor irritation:

"C, C++, JAVA, LISP, & PASCAL" (and the rest of the graphic)

This is not how you use commas.

